# Suche diesen Hintergrund



## Krankes-Kaff (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß leider nicht genau, ob dieses Thema hier in das Forum past aber ich finde keines, wo es besser rein passen würde.

Ich hänge mal eine Bilddatei an, ich suche nämlich von diesem Bild den gleichen oder einen möglichst ähnlichen Hintergrund, möglichst auch groß, so dass ich ein Foto von mir einfügen kann, so wie es in meiner Datei schon gemacht wurde.

Wäre klasse wenn ihr da zufällig was auf dem Rechner habt!


Vielen Dank


Tim


----------



## Pardon_Me (8. Juli 2004)

Hmm...bei WinXP gibts ein Wallpaper, das dem Bild ähnlich sieht...vielleicht kannst du das gebrauchen...


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (8. Juli 2004)

Und wo finde ich dieses?   Habe Win XP


----------



## Pardon_Me (8. Juli 2004)

Die sind im Windowsordner (Bitmaps sind das glaub ich)...


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (8. Juli 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe aber dieser Hintergrund gefällt mir nicht so, sollte schon mehr wie der oben von mir gezeigte sein.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an dich!


----------



## FrankO (15. Juli 2004)

hallo

vielleicht gefällt Dir ja das ja besser, weiß allerdings ob Du Copyright verletzt ;-)

bilder 
oder
bilder 

lg aus Hessen


----------

